# new member/new scrambler



## Scrambler3200 (Apr 15, 2013)

Just wanted to jump in and say hi... I bought a 2013 Scrambler xp a few weeks ago. Im loving it so far i will post some pictures and videos in the near future. Actually searching for some do it yourself snorkel instructions/pics for some ideas. Anyone out there heard of anyone snorkeling there own scrambler?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

nice nice nice !! i wish i could get me one! and bout the snorkels, so far i have only seen one scrambler with snorks coming out like the renegades do ...ill try to find a picture and some info but anyways, hope you like your new buy as much as i would!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome & welcome!

You are the first I know of to pick one up. You may have to be the front runner in doing a how-to (DIY) snorkel. Can't wait to see pics of what you do to it.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

there is a pic on google but there isn't a how to, its a pic of a cheap made kit on fleabay....if i had your bike here i could fab up a nice snorkel job!


----------



## Atchley (May 10, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

I had to look up what a scrampler is...lol

Looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Scrambler3200 (Apr 15, 2013)

*this is what im going for*

this is what im going for


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That thing looks nasty! Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

that one in the pic looks SICK! outlaws def. clean it up ....figure out a way to snork it?


----------



## Scrambler3200 (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm going to do one myself... Prob a couple trips to lowes should do it. Prob look something like the one in that pic. Not gonna go with the outlaws though. To heavy for me... Prob go with a zilla because they're so lite. Pics to come when I get a chance to do it.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

true!! just dont get too small of a tire LOL Zillas will look good too tho!


----------

